# Soft grips for small hands?



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I’m finding that on my dh bike the Oury grips I have feel too thick. On my trail bike, the Oury grips are great. 

Any suggestions for something for dh that has padding but isn’t so thick?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

ESI silicone grips


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

shenny88 said:


> ESI silicone grips


That doesn't answer a thing. Those seem pretty thick to me.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

shenny88 said:


> ESI silicone grips


Need to specify the regular and not super chunky.
I have small hand and I like the Deity Knuckle Duster.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

shenny88 said:


> ESI silicone grips





stripes said:


> That doesn't answer a thing. Those seem pretty thick to me.


Seems to answer the question perfectly. 15 seconds spent checking out the site would show you this....

https://esigrips.com/mtb-grips/racers-edge-grips

2mm thinner than the above suggested grips.

Or the regular chunky which is the same thickness as the Deity grips that were previously suggested....

https://esigrips.com/mtb-grips/chunky-grips


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

stripes said:


> That doesn't answer a thing. Those seem pretty thick to me.


ESI "Racer's Edge" are the thinner models.

Or just ignore the suggestion altogether.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Cerberus75 said:


> Need to specify the regular and not super chunky.
> I have small hand and I like the Deity Knuckle Duster.


I love the Knuckleduster but it ain't thin.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I already looked at the ESIs. I'm not impressed TBH, and they have weird feel and don't take the pressure off.

So did any women actually reply? Or is it just men? There's a reason I posted this here and not on the other forums. I'm already following the other subforum threads on grips--don't need a rehash.

I picked up a set of Ergon GA2s today, since those actually feel thinner, I'm going to give them a shot.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I used to use these a lot. Soft, small and light.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Ritchey-WCS-Trugrips

Or the ergo version............

https://www.jensonusa.com/Ritchey-WCS-Ergo-Truegrips


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Let us know how you like the Ergons. The Ritcheys remind me of the ones that came on my first mountain bike, yes a Ritchey, so to me they look cool! I like the ESI's chunk or super chunks but I don't DH. They don't look special but they work nice. Sizewise, I wear a men's small glove, usually the women's are too confining for my taste, even in the larger sizes.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

stripes said:


> I already looked at the ESIs. I'm not impressed TBH, and they have weird feel and don't take the pressure off.


You could have just said that instead of giving and continuing to give shitty attitude to folks that are trying to help.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

ergon slim works pretty well for me, I wear a mens small glove. have used ge1 and gd1 slim


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mtbxplorer said:


> Let us know how you like the Ergons. The Ritcheys remind me of the ones that came on my first mountain bike, yes a Ritchey, so to me they look cool! I like the ESI's chunk or super chunks but I don't DH. They don't look special but they work nice. Sizewise, I wear a men's small glove, usually the women's are too confining for my taste, even in the larger sizes.


Sure will! I was surprised at how thin they felt compared to the Ourys. I thought the Ourys are narrow compared to the Rogues, but my right hand's been bugging me downhilling and it wasn't the brake reach.

Today I put the thin ESI in my hand and realized it's not going to be thin either. The shop tried to get me on the ruffians but they have zero padding.

The ergons seem like a good starting point and will hopefully help. If not I'll check out the Ritcheys. I think I had them on my first mtb too but it's been soooo long I don't remember at this point.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nubster said:


> You could have just said that instead of giving and continuing to give shitty attitude to folks that are trying to help.


Giving a one word answer is just as shitty as my response.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> ergon slim works pretty well for me, I wear a mens small glove. have used ge1 and gd1 slim


Cool thanks. How did you like the other two?

I broke my right wrist in 3 places 10-11 years ago, so that hand is the reason for this. Yay limited mobility and tension.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I had some Lizard Skins on my bike that I didn't like because they weren't thick enough (odd, since I have tiny hands and wear women's small gloves). I replaced them with ESI chunky grips (which I love!) but I think I still have the Lizard Skins kicking around somewhere. If the ones you bought don't work out for you and you want to try the Lizard Skins, message me your address and I'll send them to you


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Take a look at push-on Renthal grips if you haven't already. They're pretty small in diameter and still have some cushion since they don't have the plastic sleeve that lock-ons have. They have a fairly new Ultra Tacky model. A lot of people like the Kevlar model.

https://cycling.renthal.com/shop/cycle-products/cycle-grips/cycle-pushon-grips


----------



## CaroCO (Jan 3, 2016)

Have you tried any ODI grips? I’ve had some good experiences with them and also don’t want ginormous grips but still want to retain some softness. The Vans are a little harsher than I like but I enjoyed the Elite Pro lock ons.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I like the SDG Odi Locking grips. I've used them for several years. They also have several models advertised as softer with more cushion. Plus the Odi perform well. Very stable and tight.

ODI GRIPS - SDG LOCK-ON GRIPS (130MM) - Grips and Handlebars - MTB

The Gwinn are supposed to be softer, but also thicker. Just depends on you.

ODI GRIPS - AG-2 LOCK-ON GRIPS (135MM) - Grips and Handlebars - MTB

I don't like the super chunky, or the overly soft. The SDG's are ergonomic in that the circular pattern relieves pressure on the hands, and they don't slip at all. They are quite thin, but pain-free. The reverse side where the fingertips lie are a different pattern. Smaller horizontal rectangles, but the rectangles are a little curved. Works well.

Caveat. Though I'm female, I don't have small hands. But do have carpal tunnel in both wrists. And have always had achy joints.

Oh hey, I went back and looked, and these sound a lot like you describe.

ODI GRIPS - ELITE MOTION LOCK-ON GRIPS (130MM) - Grips and Handlebars - MTB


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

Check out Red Monkey: https://www.redmonkeysports.com/collections/mountain-bike-grips

They have a couple different options for thickness. I like the durometer (softness) of their material but they tend to wear quicker than the ESI. 
Also great color options -


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mahgnillig said:


> I had some Lizard Skins on my bike that I didn't like because they weren't thick enough (odd, since I have tiny hands and wear women's small gloves). I replaced them with ESI chunky grips (which I love!) but I think I still have the Lizard Skins kicking around somewhere. If the ones you bought don't work out for you and you want to try the Lizard Skins, message me your address and I'll send them to you


I ended up using the GS1 ergons and they were ok, but I found the GD1 slims to be perfect.

Used them all summer and that fixed my forearm and shoulder pain.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> ergon slim works pretty well for me, I wear a mens small glove. have used ge1 and gd1 slim


Forgot to thank you. The GD1 slims work perfect for me all summer


----------

